# Remington 788



## WaddleWhacker (Sep 27, 2009)

does anyone know if a med heavy or bull barrel can be found for a old Remington 788 in a 308 caliber


----------



## Hammack (Sep 27, 2009)

I doubt if you are going to find a take off barrel that will worth reinstalling for a 788.  Your best bet would be to purchase an aftermarket barrel and have someone fit it to your action.


----------



## cmshoot (Sep 28, 2009)

Any custom barrel can be threaded to fit the 788.  In their day they were very popular actions to build varmint rigs on, I've seen numerous ones with heavy barrels on 'em.


----------



## Cknerr (Sep 28, 2009)

*custom work*

yup, gotta agree with cmshoot - a good machinist can get it to fit. There is plenty of material to have a shoulder bruising size caliber. The after market barrels are almost always better. Let a good machinist or gunsmith do the work on a blank barrel. Literally one that only has a rifled bore through it. That way threads, shoulders, headspace, etc. can all be made to fit your particular receiver. 

BTW, if you are going this route, any plans to true up your receiver? Might be able to add a little more accuracy to it. 

as to age - I still base a lot of my custom guns on Mauser 98's. They usually date back to the 20's, 30's, and 40's - tad older then yours and still making little holes downrange.. 

Good luck,
Chris


----------



## ScottD (Sep 28, 2009)

Remington Model 788's only came from the factory with pencil barrels - some of them pretty short (18" - 24").

Model 788's had rear locking lugs - 9 of them.  They were great for small caliber varmint guns - many became benchrest guns.  The lugs are small set in three groups of three lugs.  Provides a really short bolt throw and stiff action.
I have one in 7mm-08 that is a great shooter.  One problem is triggers - no aftermarkets available.

Yes you can put a bull or heavy barrel on a model 788 but understand that with the bolt and lug configuration - they do not like high pressure - the bolt gets sticky pretty quick.


PS---Chris - would enjoy seeing ya at the next Bechrest match - October 10th.


----------



## Cknerr (Sep 28, 2009)

*hay Scott*

been a long time!
Wish I could go.  Really miss the fun and you guys!

Been so long, wonder if I can even remember which end of the scope I am suppose to look through. 

sigh, one day?

Take care,
Chris


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Sep 28, 2009)

i have a 788 in the 308 and not planing on doing anything to it cause its a shooter...but i have found someone wanting to sell a 788 in the 308 and he says it needs a barrel cause it want hit the paper at 50 yrds...and i can buy it for 150 so i think it might be worth it now...i sold a 778 in 22-250 last year for 600 but now i'm wishing i still had it to....thanks


----------



## Cknerr (Sep 29, 2009)

*barrels*

an idea?
Why not go with a heavy hunting barrel? Somewhat of a compromise. I am building a 7mm mag for a fellow that will be hunting goats and sheep - long range stuff. Got the barrel blank from Shilen in a version that is a little heavier then the little stick usually found on store bought rifles. It is way lighter then any bull barrel since the guy has to carry it cross-country. Expect it will be a good shooter out to 600 yards....as long as he practices enough to hit something that far away.

Can send you some pics if interested. It is fitted to a Mauser receiver of course. 

Take care,
Chris


----------



## georgiaboy (Sep 29, 2009)

WaddleWhacker said:


> i have a 788 in the 308 and not planing on doing anything to it cause its a shooter...but i have found someone wanting to sell a 788 in the 308 and he says it needs a barrel cause it want hit the paper at 50 yrds...and i can buy it for 150 so i think it might be worth it now...i sold a 778 in 22-250 last year for 600 but now i'm wishing i still had it to....thanks



Don't be surprised if it isn't just badly fouled.  Alot of the "shot out" barrels just havent been cleaned properly.  Of course, they may have scarred it up cleaning with a steel 12 piece bent rod...


----------



## cmshoot (Sep 29, 2009)

Actually, Timney makes a trigger for the Rem788.  Brownell's carries them.

For $150 I'd buy it in a heartbeat.  The action is worth more than that.  Like georgiaboy said, the majority of the time a good and proper cleaning will probably bring it back up to snuff.


----------

